# anajet vs viper or other?



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

which way to go anajet or viper or other?
which ?
whichone will be more productive/
Thank you


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

After 4 months of intensive research,reading everything, I went for the Neoflex - video here [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwPd4UxlC6g[/media]


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Check out the MOD1 by Belquette.


----------

